# Which broadband provider is the best  in Prosperous, Co. Kildare.



## Gatekeeper (21 Mar 2011)

BEST  BROADBAND PROVIDER IN PROSPEROUS, CO. KILDARE.

Hi, My son has just moved to Prosperous in Co. Kildare and is wondering who is the best broadband provider to go with?  He shares a house with 2 other lads and they would mostly use it  for playing PS 3 GAMES. He is not interested in having a landline phone.  Any feedback on this would be much appreciated.


----------

